# Other Thailand Forums?



## TexSinbad (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, I lived for over 3 years in the Philippines until I returned to the States in late 2008. Now, I am thinking about moving back or possibly to Thailand; so, I am trying to learn as much as I can about Thailand.

Are there any other forums for me to check out?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

No doubt there are, but it is against the rules of the forum to refer to them here.

Welcome to ExpatForum, TexSinbad...


----------



## TexSinbad (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems to be very narrowminded to me. Why would mentioning other forums be a "threat" to this forum?

I am and have been members of many forums, and NEVER run into a rule about not mentioning other forums.

I thought that the purpose of this forum was to help expats. 





frogblogger said:


> No doubt there are, but it is against the rules of the forum to refer to them here.
> 
> Welcome to ExpatForum, TexSinbad...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TexSinbad said:


> Seems to be very narrowminded to me. Why would mentioning other forums be a "threat" to this forum?
> 
> I am and have been members of many forums, and NEVER run into a rule about not mentioning other forums.
> 
> I thought that the purpose of this forum was to help expats.



I've yet to see a forum that does allow people to mention others??!! Do the others mention that this one is the best one I wonder???? LOL

jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Forums, such as this one for expats, often have a commercial element. This runs from covering the running costs, to creating an income for its administrator. As a result most if not all expat discussion boards I know of do not permit recommendations from their members for rival set-ups.

Makes perfect sense to me!


----------

